# powerbook 15" vs pentium 4 3,06 GHz



## Zède (10 Juillet 2004)

L'autre jour, un collègue de bureau me chauffait un peu avec mon mac... J'ai un powerbook 15" à 1,5 GHz (512 RAM, 80 Go 5400 trs) et il me disait que son pentium 4 à 3,06 GHz (512 RAM) était nettement plus puissant que mon mac...
Qu'à cela ne tienne, on a fait un petit test : sous photoshop CS, flou radial (250 pxl) sur une même image : Résultat : le pentium a mis 1 min 30 de plus que mon mac sur lequel l'opération a duré environ 2 minutes.   
Donc, c'est la grande classe, mon collègue était vert !!!!!  :rateau:  :rateau: 

J'en profite d'ailleurs pour dire que j'ai cette machine depuis 1 mois et demi et que je n'ai eu aucun problème si ce n'est pour me faire rembourser de l'imprimante acheté en même temps (offre spéciale apple store). Je conseille également vivement pour les futurs acheteurs de powerbook de ne pas hésiter à prendre l'option pour le DD à 5400 trs car il est vraiment monstrueux !!!!


----------



## Belisaire (10 Juillet 2004)

Certains techniciens à l'esprit chagrin diront que selon les optimisations logicielles sur mac et PC ce genre de test n'est pas révélateur de la puissance brute de la machine (d'ailleurs, amis techniciens : c'est quoi la puissance brute de la machine ?), mais c'est vrai que c'est agréable de mettre une bonne claque au typue qui te persécute du soir au matin avec son horrible PC !   

Même situation avec mon ibook 800, 640 mo et DD 5400 face à un beuk d'un pote (enfin... un pote) en encodage MP3 : une bonne minute de moins sur mon boobook pour encoder le même album (par contre je ne me souviens plus des specs du bidule d'en face mais c'était un portable récent genre IBM-tout-pas-bô) ...

Fin du quart d'heure de méchanceté...

Bélisaire


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

faites pas les malins, si vos ordi sont plus rapides, les leur chauffent beaucoup plus    et l'hiver est bientôt là


----------



## Belisaire (10 Juillet 2004)

En ce qui concerne la chaleur je crois qu'on peut la mettre en veilleuse avec nos alus-chaufferettes.
Aux archives où je travaillais l'année dernière (les archives ne sont que rarement chauffées à cause de la conservaton des docs), mon alu faisait de la vapeur en plein décembre et je lui dois de n'avoir pas eu de gelures  :rateau: Merci Apple !

Bélisaire


----------



## Kaneda (10 Juillet 2004)

J'aimerai savoir quel genre de test précis vous avez fait car j ai essayer ce flou gaussien a 250 sur une image de 2 mo , ça a pris 5 secondes sous iBook 768 Mo 1,2 ghz ....  C t une image de combien de centaines de méga lol ?


----------



## vincmyl (10 Juillet 2004)

On se demande ca devait etre un fichier volumineux


----------



## Zède (12 Juillet 2004)

C'était un fichier de 98 Mo il me semble : une grosse affiche 100x70 !!!


----------



## pRETENDER (14 Juillet 2004)

Faudrait que je monte un stand ( à l'Apple Expo par exemple  ) ou j'inviterai tous les possésseurs de PC portables (et y en a.. :hein à se mesurer à mon iBook G4 tout neuf :love: , avec des paris et tout.. 

Un peu comme les futés qui font des tours de cartes sur un bout de carton au puces du genre : 

"EEEEt je pose le :king: de coeur là.. EEEEt tac! tac! tac! tac! tac! Il  est toujours là.. EEEEt tac! tac! tac! tac! tac! Et il est ou mantenant  ? Mise minimum 20 ¤.. etc.."






C'est-y-pas une bonne idée ça ?????  :rateau:  :rateau: 
Y a de la tune à se faire .. Bill Gates le fait bien non?


----------



## vincmyl (15 Juillet 2004)

Tu as encore le temps, vas y     :love:  :love:


----------



## powerbook867 (15 Juillet 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu as encore le temps, vas y     :love:  :love:




Où ça ?


----------



## Krstv (15 Juillet 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Où ça ?





Quand le doigt montre la lune, l'innocent regarde le doigt.


----------



## powerbook867 (15 Juillet 2004)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> Quand le doigt montre la lune, l'innocent regarde le doigt.



Et quand l'innocent regarde le doigt, il le suce ?


----------



## matthd (16 Juillet 2004)

Hello, 
Alors heureux possesseur d'un Dell Inspiron 5150
(possèdant un écran 15' surpassant tout les autres de même taille)
Je doit dire que le powerbook m'intéresse pour uniquement une chose :
le fait que final Cut intègre le codex HD de panasonic.

Ce que je regrette : comment on fait pour installer une RedHat 9 sur un mac ?

Pour faire de la 3D, sous 3Dsmax > faut passé par virtual PC ???

Et question 3D ces pauvres mac sont vendus avec des cartes ATI, j'ai vraiment de la peine pour vous les amis.


----------



## powerbook867 (16 Juillet 2004)

Tu ferais mieux de rester sous pc !


----------



## Amophis (16 Juillet 2004)

matthd a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Alors heureux possesseur d'un Dell Inspiron 5150
> (possèdant un écran 15' surpassant tout les autres de même taille)
> Je doit dire que le powerbook m'intéresse pour uniquement une chose :
> ...


Rassure moi tu rigoles quand même..... tu n'oses pas comparer un 5150 avec un PowerBook???? Parce que l'écran 15" en 1024x768....surpassant tout les autres...

De plus, s'il avait un proc. Centrino à 1.8Ghz.... je veux bien, mais compare ce qui est comparable....


Perso, cela fait 2 mois que j'ai mon alu 15" et mon amie son iBook 12", j'ai un inspiron 4100 au boulot, et mon amie avait un Centrino 1.3, ben y a pas photo, je n'ai plus aucun PC chez moi.... Plus je découvre le mac, plus je suis dégouté de ne pas avoir switché plus tôt....


----------



## ApyCop1 (16 Juillet 2004)

Bon, pour faire simple, matthd, tu racontes n'imp.
Je suis graphiste en éffets spéciaux cinema et specialisé en 3D, je travaille sur une station Dell Bi-Xeon et j'ai récement fait l'aquisition d'un ibook G4. <--je ne me la raconte pas, je ne fait que te preciser ma profession  .
Conclusion; je peu travailler de maniere très confortable avec Maya sur l'ibook, sur des scènes raisonables certe, mais bon faut pas rêver non plus; mais même dans le cas d'une scène lourde, c'est surtout l'affichage qui est a la peine, dans ce cas, il y a l'interactive shading (équivalent de la dégradation adaptive de Max) pour compenser.

Le Powerbook, lui, est une machine tout à fait competitive pour le dcc 3D, sa carte graphique (version Ati 9700) est plus que suffisante pour la trés grande majorité des travaux 3D (voir tous) et l'architecture du systeme, ainsi que la nature du materiel (risc) rendent le travail  très confortable. J'aurais réagis comme toi il y a encore un an, mais plus maintenant, les macs on vraiment evolués dans le bon sens. Si Alias sort la version Unlimited de Maya6 cet été, ce n'est pas par altruisme, c'est qu'il y a une demande de plus en plus grande des pros (indépendant, studios...Etc) possédant des powerMac G5 (qui sont de fabuleuses machines).

Enfin voila, je te donne l'opinion d'un gars qui bosse sous les deux plateforme (d'ailleur je vais me reinstaller une linux sur la Dell------> depuis que je suis sous OSX, le comportement de windows m'agace au plus haut point (par contre faut que je trouve un remplacent Linux pour HDRshop)


----------



## iFlighT (16 Juillet 2004)

matthd a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire de la 3D, sous 3Dsmax > faut passé par virtual PC ???
> .



Depuis quand 3Dsmax fait de la 3D


----------



## powerbook867 (16 Juillet 2004)

ApyCop1 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour faire simple, matthd, tu racontes n'imp.
> Je suis graphiste en éffets spéciaux cinema et specialisé en 3D, je travaille sur une station Dell Bi-Xeon et j'ai récement fait l'aquisition d'un ibook G4. <--je ne me la raconte pas, je ne fait que te preciser ma profession  .
> Conclusion; je peu travailler de maniere très confortable avec Maya sur l'ibook, sur des scènes raisonables certe, mais bon faut pas rêver non plus; mais même dans le cas d'une scène lourde, c'est surtout l'affichage qui est a la peine, dans ce cas, il y a l'interactive shading (équivalent de la dégradation adaptive de Max) pour compenser.
> 
> ...




Comme tout cela est si joliment dit...


----------



## Zède (16 Juillet 2004)

ApyCop1 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour faire simple, matthd, tu racontes n'imp.
> Je suis graphiste en éffets spéciaux cinema et specialisé en 3D, je travaille sur une station Dell Bi-Xeon et j'ai récement fait l'aquisition d'un ibook G4. <--je ne me la raconte pas, je ne fait que te preciser ma profession  .
> Conclusion; je peu travailler de maniere très confortable avec Maya sur l'ibook, sur des scènes raisonables certe, mais bon faut pas rêver non plus; mais même dans le cas d'une scène lourde, c'est surtout l'affichage qui est a la peine, dans ce cas, il y a l'interactive shading (équivalent de la dégradation adaptive de Max) pour compenser.
> 
> ...


 cassssssssssé là (du nord ouest au sud est... sans toucher la Corse)


----------



## ApyCop1 (16 Juillet 2004)

iFlighT a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand 3Dsmax fait de la 3D



Bah depuis toujours........c'est un peu le but  



bon allez, chacuns auras compris que tu parlais de VirtualPC (rassure moi, tu parlais bien de VirtualPC, hein??!)


----------



## ApyCop1 (16 Juillet 2004)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> cassssssssssé là (du nord ouest au sud est... sans toucher la Corse)




Nan, je suis pas un mechant :love: , le but n'est pas de casser matthd (j'admet que le "nimp" est peu être un peu fort), je voulais seulement refrener ses préjugés, étant utilisateur des deux plateformes, en éspérant qu'il découvre comme je l'ai fait que l'on peu faire bien plus de choses avec un Mac que ce qu'on pouvais imaginer (mon ibook ne devais me servir à l'origine qu'à présenter mes travaux, faire du net et un peu de toshop)


----------



## Zède (16 Juillet 2004)

Si seulement plus de personnes parlaient du mac en connaissance de cause, il y aurait surement moins de conneries débitées... Bravo donc !


----------



## BioSS (17 Juillet 2004)

putain si j'avais cru qu'un portable mac g4 1,5 pouvait rivaliser avec un bi-xéon... truc de ouf...  Apple Powaaa !


----------



## BioSS (17 Juillet 2004)

matthd a dit:
			
		

> Et question 3D ces pauvres mac sont vendus avec des cartes ATI, j'ai vraiment de la peine pour vous les amis.



Les cartes ATI sont d'excellente qualité, à partir de la Radéon 9600. En-dessous, c'est un peu juste. Je dirai plutôt, ton pauvre PC a été vendu avec une Nvidia Geforce (FX je présume ? vraiment nul donc...), j'ai vraiment de la peine pour toi mon ami.


----------



## matthd (17 Juillet 2004)

Ok j'ai fais le tour de vos commentairess, par contre j'ai
toutefois quelques objections, 

Es ce que le poweerbook 15' à 1.5Ghz est plus performant que
mon dell 5150 à 3.06GHz, ça j'ai bien du mal à le croire.

Sinon j'ai rien contre les mac, je veux juste un matos correct et fiable
que se soit un mac ou un Pc peut importe.

Et question 3D, la carte ATI 9700 peut rivaliser avec des Gforce FX ??
===================

Sinon si y'a des pro de montage HD je voudrais savoir.

Si avec une camera DV100 HD cam panasonic AJ-HDC27FE, 
que l'on branche sur une carte d'aquisition AJA 2 HD pci, www.aja.com
branché sur une carte Pci-pcmcia, magna
http://mobl.com/expansion/pci/1slot/index.html
branché sur le port pcmcia du powerbook
Avec final cut Pro HD

Donc avec tout ça est-ce qu'on obtient une station de montage HD temps réel, ou es que l'on fait griller son powerbook ???(ça ferais cher le toaster)
Sinon je fais des recherche sur le format DVcam haute définition de sony, et comment passer par un pc.
=================================

Question Effect spéciaux, j'en fais également, étant plus dans la prod.
Maya est un bon soft, qui à vraiment tarder d'arrivé sur mac, se qui change cet été,
c'est cool.
Mais bon passé sous mac supprime l'utilisation de 3ds C dommage.

Pour info les non graphiste qui critique 3ds (y'en avaient qui sortaint des grosses bétises plus haut)
sachez que Garfield (pour faire dans le récent, et plus d'une centaines de film on été fait avec 3ds)

sinon 
si on utilise vitual Pc pour faire fonctionner 3Ds, on perd combien de rétabilité vitesse ??
25, 30% ?????

Donc voila mon dell marche impec, un powerbook m'apporterais peut être une solution HD mobile (doux rêve).
Moi je cherche de la rentabilité, et je n'entre pas dans la Gueguerre Apple/Microsoft dans laquelle se lance certains d'entre vous (au final, l'argent allant dans la poche de Gates ou M. Jobs, ils prennent le café ensemble tous les 6 mois donc...)
(on dirait des gosses : non c'est ma supernintando qué plus puissante que ta mégadrive, no comment)

Donc si je peux avoir un avis objectif de quelque uns c'est le bien venu merci.

Pour l'avenir, l'évolution et le progret


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Juillet 2004)

Tiens, ça me arppelle une guéguerre Java / Visual C++... Je ne suis pas graphiste, mais développeur, issu du monde PC... et lorsque je me suis posé la question PC ou Mac, j'ai rassemblé les logiciels donc je me sers au quotidien, je me suis débrouillé pour avoir accès aux machines que je voulais _bencher_ et j'ai lancé le même process sur chacune des machines !

Tout comme moi, je suis certain qu'en tant que graphistes, vous devez avoir les moyens de faire un bench: même image, mêmes filtres... Attention toutefois, certains soft existant sur les deux plateformes ne sont pas aussi bien optimisés.

J'ai pas les qualifications pour proposer un tel test, mais je suis sûr qu'une âme charitable pourrait ouvrir un sujet décrivant précisemment les tests, en mettant à disposition les sources... 

Parce que au fond, je suis pas sûr qu'il y ait une machine fondamentalement plus performante qu'une autre (sinon, ça se saurait), mais plutôt des machines plus performantes dans certains cas d'utilisation !


----------



## BioSS (17 Juillet 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Parce que au fond, je suis pas sûr qu'il y ait une machine fondamentalement plus performante qu'une autre (sinon, ça se saurait), mais plutôt des machines plus performantes dans certains cas d'utilisation !



Ah mais ça se sait !!! les macs sont plus puissant que les PC !
En connaissance de cause : 
- Essais After Effects sur un simple 933 et un pentium IV 2,4 Ghz.. Bah c'est le mac qui l'emporte.
- Mon oncle qui tient une boite de prod (spécialisée musique de pub), a récemment acheté un PC Xéon 3,4 Ghz, 1 Go de ram, etc etc... Une des meilleures configs actuelles ! Pourquoi ? Parce-que sa carte son n'est pas compatible OSX, qu'il reste donc sous OS9 avec un 933, mais q'il ne peut donc disposer des dernières versions de cubase.. Etant donné qu'une carte son coute très chère, il a préféré investir dans un pc supruissant où la carte est compatible avec les dernières versions... Résultat : Le logiciel ne gère pas plus de pistes ni de plugin que le mac 933 !! Alors imaginez un G5 comme il éclate un PC.
Bref, au niveau des perfs, le pc devient obsolète. Vivement qu'il évolue un peu (passage en 64 bits, nouveau système, Gestion IMPECCABLE du SATA, etc...) parceque le mac va prendre une longueur d'avance de ce coté là.


----------



## BioSS (17 Juillet 2004)

en réponse à MatthD
Virtual PC ne gère pas les cartes graphiques, je ne sais pas je n'ai jamais testé un logiciel 3D dessous, mais à mon avis c'est carrément inutilisable (pertes de perfs énormes sur toutes les applications... je dirai entre 40 et 80%). Autrement oui, 3Ds est une daube reservée au grand (très grand) public. D'ailleurs souvent les films réalisés à l'aide de 3D sont réalisé à l'aide de Renderman, le logiciel de Pixar, et pas des moindre puisqu'on y trouve le seigneur des anneaux, terminator 3, MIB2, la Momie 2,Minority Report, tous les films pixar bien sûr, etc etc...

Sinon, oui, une carte graphique Ati Radéon 9700 explose des Geforce FX (5200, etc..) hormis je crois la 5900...
De plus elle offre un plus grand confort lors des hautes résolutions, étant donné que jouer en 1600x1200 ou 1024x768 ne change pas tellement les FPS par rapport à une Geforce.


----------



## papman (17 Juillet 2004)

Pour toutes tes questions sur VPC va voir sur le forum Logiciels où un certain Jean Miche y dispense son savoir et ses expériences sur VPC


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> en réponse à MatthD Virtual PC ne gère pas les cartes graphiques



VPC 7 qui va sortir ce semestre prendra en charge la carte Mac ce qui n'est pas le cas avec VPC 6.1
Mais tu sais pour la bureautique c'est amplement suffisant. 
VPC 6.1 émule une carte SVGA PCI S3 Trio32/64 qui prend en charge une mémoire VRAM jusqu'à 4 Mo, et par l'intermédiaire de Windows, il est possible d'utiliser un 23" et ce jusqu'à 16 Mo.

VPC 7 pourra faire tourner des jeux 3D ce qui n'est pas le cas en ce moment que 2D.

Pour plus de détails, tu as un lien dans ma signature.


----------



## powerbook867 (18 Juillet 2004)

Il n'y a pas que la vitesse etre le pc et le mac....

Quid de la fiabilité, des virus, de l'esthétisme, etc, etc...?


----------



## ApyCop1 (18 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> putain si j'avais cru qu'un portable mac g4 1,5 pouvait rivaliser avec un bi-xéon... truc de ouf...  Apple Powaaa !



Houla!! attention, je n'ai jamais dit qu'un powerbook pouvais rivaliser en puissance "brute" face a du Bi-Xeon 3Ghz c'est totalement ridicule et là n'est pas la question; ce dont je parlais, c'etait du confort et de la fluidité générale apportée par le Mac face au PC......je ne me lancerais pas dans le concours de qui à la plus grosse.

Maya etait deja disponible depuis 2-3 ans je crois, mais uniquement en version complete, cet été nous aurons droit à la version Unlimited (fluids, hair...etc...)
matthd: je te rejoins sur la défence de 3Dsmax, c'est un prog qui est arrivé à maturité et qui beaucoup de qualités que je ne retrouve pas forcement sous Maya (j'ai arreté de l'utiliser apres la version 5 pour Maya, mais j'ai pu tater la version 6 et c'est trés convainquant)

Oublie toute utilisation de progs 3D sous VirtualPC, c'est tout simplement inutilisable, VirtualPC ne gère pas la 3D et même si il le faisait, ce serais d'une lenteur digne d'un 386/16.

La 9700 peu trés bien rivaliser avec une GeForceFX, tout depend du modèle, mais comme je l'ai précisé plus haut, le confort et la fluidité (j'aime bien ce mot  ) du systeme viens compenser l'eventuelle différence de puissance brute entre les deux carte. Avoir une énorme carte graphique c'est bien pour le gros temps réel avec shaders hardware (qui a dit WildCat???).

Bref, le Mac c'est confortable et c'est que du plaisir, le PC c'est encore indispensable mais pour moi ca n'est qu'une machine de travail. Ce qui me gonfle c'est l'instabilité de Windows, hier Maya et photoshop m'on fait des plantages à répétitions qui ne se sont pas reproduits sur Mac avec les mêmes fichiers et les mêmes actions (actions qui n'étaient cependant pas extraordinaire.....et je précise aussi que ma station est configurée au petits oignons (windowsXP preSP2 installation minimale, drivers certif Maya, rien pour parasiter le travail)


----------



## powerbook867 (18 Juillet 2004)

ApyCop1 a dit:
			
		

> Houla!! attention, je n'ai jamais dit qu'un powerbook pouvais rivaliser en puissance "brute" face a du Bi-Xeon 3Ghz c'est totalement ridicule et là n'est pas la question; ce dont je parlais, c'etait du confort et de la fluidité générale apportée par le Mac face au PC......je ne me lancerais pas dans le concours de qui à la plus grosse.
> 
> Maya etait deja disponible depuis 2-3 ans je crois, mais uniquement en version complete, cet été nous aurons droit à la version Unlimited (fluids, hair...etc...)
> matthd: je te rejoins sur la défence de 3Dsmax, c'est un prog qui est arrivé à maturité et qui beaucoup de qualités que je ne retrouve pas forcement sous Maya (j'ai arreté de l'utiliser apres la version 5 pour Maya, mais j'ai pu tater la version 6 et c'est trés convainquant)
> ...



Ca  au moins c'est de la réponse de chez Réponse .....


----------



## echoes (3 Août 2004)

Bon sans vouloir chercher la polemeique mais je suis passé aujourd'huit à la Fnac pour comparer la qualité des ecrants des Powerbook..... ben ils sont dépassé par les nouvelles dalles des Pc mes amis. Plus net, plus franc... Du coups moi qui était sur le point de switcher ça m'a completement refroidi (vu les prix en plus de ça).

Bonne continuation à tous  ;-)


----------



## powerbook867 (3 Août 2004)

echoes a dit:
			
		

> Bon sans vouloir chercher la polemeique mais je suis passé aujourd'huit à la Fnac pour comparer la qualité des ecrants des Powerbook..... ben ils sont dépassé par les nouvelles dalles des Pc mes amis. Plus net, plus franc... Du coups moi qui était sur le point de switcher ça m'a completement refroidi (vu les prix en plus de ça).
> 
> Bonne continuation à tous  ;-)




Oui, va sur pc.... mas attention aux virus, aux plantages divers, aux formatages tous
les quelques mois !, etc...... ET surtout bonne chance ...   tu en auras besoin.....


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Août 2004)

Je dois admettre en toute objectivité que les dernières dalles (Sony par exemple) sont très réussies et proposent des résolutions de folie.

*Cependant, à quoi sert d'avoir de telles résolutions quand on a un système d'exploitation incapable de gérer convenablement le fenetrage ainsi que les polices ??? *

Y'a qu'à faire une brève recherche dans ce forum pour s'en rendre compte: les questions du styles comment on fait pour avoir de belles polices sous Windows ne manquent pas (en toute objectivité une fois de plus)...

*Et c'est sans parler de l'autonomie .*

Pour finir, un PC: oui; mais sous Linux au moins   :love: :love: !


----------



## powerbook867 (4 Août 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Je dois admettre en toute objectivité que les dernières dalles (Sony par exemple) sont très réussies et proposent des résolutions de folie.
> 
> *Cependant, à quoi sert d'avoir de telles résolutions quand on a un système d'exploitation incapable de gérer convenablement le fenetrage ainsi que les polices ??? *
> 
> ...




NON ! , surtout pas de PC !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> NON ! , surtout pas de PC !



Et pourquoi pas?


----------



## pixelemon (4 Août 2004)

puis je imaginer bosser sur studio mx et adobe cs et lightwave avec mon alubook ?
avec du rendement bien sur, ou dois opter pour une station pc pour mes rendus ?

merci (1er post sur forum macG)


----------



## Benji (4 Août 2004)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> cassssssssssé là (du nord ouest au sud est... sans toucher la Corse)


 mdr 
 z etes dur avec lui


----------



## skyman (5 Août 2004)

ben je suis directeur de créa dans une agence de com, 

jje bosse sur les suites mx et cs , quant à la 3d c maya & blender ... et le pb 15" 1,5 est plus rapide pour les rendu qu'un p4 2,2ghz (environ 30% du temps en moins)

J ai switché il y a à peu près un mois, et je n'ai rallumé le pc que pour récuperer des fichiers que j y avais laissé.


Vla


----------



## ithymique (8 Août 2004)

j'ai un Pentium II MMX 450 Mhz et 576 de Ram carte graphique 3dfx...
word est plus rapide que sur mon powerbook 867 Mhz- 1 Go de Ram -disque dur 4200 tours
pas internet
ni le reste
par contre si je les branche en réseau, windows plantera davantage que le finder.
avec un boot sur un disque dur firewire on sent nettement la différence.
je réinstalle souvent les deux systèmes, c'est plus facile et moins courant avec mac os x donc les performances... 
itunes est incomparable sur mac
pour conclure je dirais que windows est plus réactif au cas par cas, mais mac os x est plus puissant en profondeur. ça vaut pour le système comme pour le matériel. 
de plus les perfs sur pc sont très variables selon la config. beaucoup de gens se contentent d'un céléron car ils ne font qu'une chose à la fois. il y a aussi de très bon processeurs PC. le macintosh passe simplement par moins d'étapes (pipeline) et la quantité de mémoire cache est en définitive

pour une config "ultime" à crédits illimités le mac gagne bien sûr grace au G5
pour un même prix d'occasion mieux vaut un pc
 :love:


----------



## ithymique (8 Août 2004)

echoes a dit:
			
		

> Bon sans vouloir chercher la polemeique mais je suis passé aujourd'huit à la Fnac pour comparer la qualité des ecrants des Powerbook..... ben ils sont dépassé par les nouvelles dalles des Pc mes amis. Plus net, plus franc... Du coups moi qui était sur le point de switcher ça m'a completement refroidi (vu les prix en plus de ça).
> 
> Bonne continuation à tous  ;-)



ah et on peut les régler comme avec colorsync ?


----------



## daffyb (11 Octobre 2004)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne la chaleur je crois qu'on peut la mettre en veilleuse avec nos alus-chaufferettes.
> Aux archives où je travaillais l'année dernière (les archives ne sont que rarement chauffées à cause de la conservaton des docs), mon alu faisait de la vapeur en plein décembre et je lui dois de n'avoir pas eu de gelures :rateau: Merci Apple !
> 
> Bélisaire


Elles ne sont pas chauffées, mais elles devraient l'être. Des documents papiers ne doivent pas être exposés à des variations de températures et d'himidité...
http://www.restaurationdelivres.com


----------



## steinway (11 Octobre 2004)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Même situation avec mon ibook 800, 640 mo et DD 5400 face à un beuk d'un pote (enfin... un pote) en encodage MP3 : une bonne minute de moins sur mon boobook pour encoder le même album (par contre je ne me souviens plus des specs du bidule d'en face mais c'était un portable récent genre IBM-tout-pas-bô) ...



ai joue au meme jeu avec mon frangin. ai un pb 867, 640mb. lui un toshiba satellite pro 3,06ghz, 768mb. la c est le toshiba qui m a mis une tole : avec iTunes, j ai encode en x4 et lui en x18 !!!


----------



## Zède (11 Octobre 2004)

Qu'est ce que c'est bon de mettre une bonne tôle aux pciste... Je sais, ça peut paraître comme une réaction ultra-basique mais alors, ça fait vraiment du bien !


----------



## steinway (11 Octobre 2004)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que c'est bon de mettre une bonne tôle aux pciste... Je sais, ça peut paraître comme une réaction ultra-basique mais alors, ça fait vraiment du bien !



relis mon poste, la c est moi avec mon PB qui me suis pris une branlee


----------



## fedo (11 Octobre 2004)

compare PC et mac c est complique. disons qu on prend un pc portable avec un P4 3.06 ghz (c est pas le meilleur Intel meme en version C HT). apres y aussi le HDD du PC faut qu il est un 5400 tm pour compare avec un powerbook. ensuite le FSB et la ram sur le PC faut un FSB a 533 mhz et de la sodimm 2700 pour comparer.
 parce que si on a genre un toshiba a 1200 ¤ meme avec le P4 3.06 ghz il se fait eclater sur. 

 bon maintenant un pc portable avec Pentium M Dothan a 1.8 ghz ou 2 ghz avec FSB a 400 mhz et sodimm 2700 et HDD 5400 la ca risque d etre un match interessant avec un powerbook 15" ou 17" 1.5 ghz HDD 5400 tm et 512 ou 1024 de ram pour tout le monde.


----------



## flakk (11 Octobre 2004)

ouais.. enfin si en face, c'était un IBM dernière generation, y'a pas à rougir de la défaite...
J'avais un T40p avant mon ibook, et je pense que dans certains domaines, la puissance de l'ibm était bien suppérieure à celle de l'ibook..
Les IBM sont a mon avis les rolls du marché des PC portables... ils sont très robustes, compacts, fiables et ont une grosse autonnomie avec les batteries haute capacité optionnelles.

Ceci dit, comparons ce qui est comparable...
l'ibook est un des trop rares portables à mériter ce qualificatif... il est petit, léger ét doté d'une grosse autonomie lui aussi.
Et surtout, il m'a couté moins de la moitiée du prix de mon IBM...
(et en terme de puissance.. je doute fort qu'un pb1,5Ghz se fasse démonter si facilement par un centrino)


----------



## fedo (11 Octobre 2004)

> Les IBM sont a mon avis les rolls du marché des PC portables... ils sont très robustes, compacts, fiables et ont une grosse autonnomie avec les batteries haute capacité optionnelles.


 ouai c est discutable avec sony, alienware surtout.



> (et en terme de puissance.. je doute fort qu'un pb1,5Ghz se fasse démonter si facilement par un centrino)


 c est clair qu un Powerbook 1.5 ghz contre un Pentium M Banias, le Powerbook doit l emporter haut la main. maintenant contre un Dothan 2ghz (surtout celui la c est le meilleur processeur Intel) je ne parirais pas mais je doute que le pc portable soit aussi compact que le Powerbook...


----------



## flakk (11 Octobre 2004)

euuhh.. tu plaisante avec alienware ?
à ce niveau la, c'est plus des portables... c'est des parpaings... (du desktop replacement qu'ils appellent ca..)
Avec un P4 3,4GHz, un dd 7200tours et une Go5700.. si t'arrives à 1h d'heure d'autonomie, c'est parce que tu as éteind l'écran...
Et à ce prix la... ca me ferait mal..
(et je ne parle même pas de leur celeronM avec 256 de ram à 1500euros... la, en terme de prix.. c'est vraiment se foutre du monde)

Pour ce qui est de sony / IBM, c'est vrai que c'est assez proche en terme de perf, mais depuis quelques années, ibm a une meilleure réputation auprès des profesionnels de la maintenance en terme de robustesse et de MTBF.
Mais ca reste très subjectif, je te l'accorde...


----------



## fedo (11 Octobre 2004)

> Es ce que le poweerbook 15' à 1.5Ghz est plus performant que
> mon dell 5150 à 3.06GHz, ça j'ai bien du mal à le croire.


 effectivement le Powerbook 15" avec 768 mo de ram doit etre plus puissant que le Dell parce que le P4 a 3.06 ghz est pourri (c est pas moi qui le dit deja qu il se fait eclater par l AMD 64 3000+). faut dire c est un peu la panique chez Intel en ce moment heuresement qu ils ont le Xeon 3.06 et le Dothan.
 le Powerbook 15" avec 1 go de ram et HDD 5400 tm est plus rapide qu un PC avec P4 3.2 ghz avec 2 Go de ram dual channel HDD 7200 au test d  After effect. de pas grand chose mais plus rapide.



> Pour ce qui est de sony / IBM, c'est vrai que c'est assez proche en terme de perf, mais depuis quelques années, ibm a une meilleure réputation auprès des profesionnels de la maintenance en terme de robustesse et de MTBF.
> Mais ca reste très subjectif, je te l'accorde...


 attention y a les nouveaux Alienware portable equipes de Pentium M Dothan donc forcement plus endurant et mois epais que les vieux Area 51.
 les IBM (T42p) ont de la remanence sur les ecrans LCD... les sony ont un bluetooth tres capricieux.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Je n'ai fait que tester le PB 15", et je dois dire que j'ai été très agréablement surpris de la rapidité donc il fait preuve et cela quelque soit la tache.

 Alors je pense que les PC du moment comprendront bien qu'ils ne sont pas encore arrivés au stade du Mac actuel.

 Personnellement, j'ai donc pris un PowerBook 17", et j'ai dis a mon pote accro de PC, qu'il aura peut etre la chance d'avoir une bécane aussi puissante que celle que j'attends, d'ici 10 ans, ou peut etre plus


----------



## pixelemon (11 Octobre 2004)

tant que la différence se chiffre en secondes, à mon niveau, peu m'importe, la qualité du travail passe aussi par le confort et l'environnement... de plus mes heures de travail sont calculées sur une semaine (freelance) je dois donc prendre en compte le temps passé à travailler (80%), le temps des rendus (10%), et le temps à dépanner mon collaborateur qui plante souvent son pc portable (10%)...

mon comparatif est donc faussé de toute manière


----------



## chagregel (11 Octobre 2004)

J'ai pas pu comparé avec le dernier portable Compaq de mon pote, désolé,
lors du tour de chauffe (vitesse de sortie de veille et réamorce au réseau Wifi de l'école), 
il a planté     

il a pas voulu aller plus loin    :mouais:


----------



## fedo (12 Octobre 2004)

> Personnellement, j'ai donc pris un PowerBook 17", et j'ai dis a mon pote accro de PC, qu'il aura peut etre la chance d'avoir une bécane aussi puissante que celle que j'attends, d'ici 10 ans, ou peut etre plus


 attention quand meme le Pentium M Dotahn 2 ghz est extrement puissant. je pense qu il est plus rapide que le G4 1,5 ghz au test d After Effects mais ca doit se jouer en secondes comme avec le P4 3.2 ghz.

 mais la gestion du wifi et du BT sur PC est assez mal foutu effectivement.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> attention quand meme le Pentium M Dotahn 2 ghz est extrement puissant. je pense qu il est plus rapide que le G4 1,5 ghz au test d After Effects mais ca doit se jouer en secondes comme avec le P4 3.2 ghz.
> 
> mais la gestion du wifi et du BT sur PC est assez mal foutu effectivement.


 Je sais bien que les Dothan sont puissants, mais quand je les vois sur Windows, alors la, je me dis "La puissance n'est rien sans maitrise" 

 Et je dois dire que Windows avec ses magnifiques ecran bleu ..... ou plantage divers, heureusement que les proc ... permettent a la machine de rebooter rapidement.


----------



## fedo (12 Octobre 2004)

> Et je dois dire que Windows avec ses magnifiques ecran bleu ..... ou plantage divers, heureusement que les proc ... permettent a la machine de rebooter rapidement.


 non il n y a plus d ecran bleu sous windows XP. par les contre les plantages oui (internet explorer...) e tsurtout des reformatages de HDD de temps en temps ce qui est extremement penible. et malheuresement XP ne boote pas tres rapidement.


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Octobre 2004)

Vous êtes sûr que vous n'êtes pas en train de comparer Windows et Mac os X ???

Parce que niveau machine, chacune des machines des deux mondes, bien que reposant sur des architectures diamétralement opposées se valent... 

Mais niveau OS... là ce n'est plus, mais alors, plus du tout la même chose. *Je ne repasserai sous Windows pour rien au monde !*... c'est pas une question de fréquence de processeur, de vélocité de disque dur ou encore de temps d'accés RAM... c'est une question d'homogénéité du couple machine / système d'exploitation.

Quand je suis sur Mac, je me sers de mon ordinateur comme d'un outil pour améliiorer ma productivité. En tant qu'outil, il ne tombe jamais en panne, répond toujours présent à la moindre sollicitation. Quand j'étais sous PC sous windows, je passais mon temps entre les plantages, les mises à jour et les anti virus... et entre les deux, mon expérience PC sous Linux ne m'a pas convaincu non plus avec la perte de temps genre je dois recompiler le noyau pour prendre en charge le dernier appareil numérique sorti....

Alors, franchement, j'en ai rien à fou*#@e de savoir celui qui a la plus grosse ou la plus longue, le mac est la seule machine à répondre positivement à tous mes critères de choix de l'outil informatique idéal... voire même plus 



P.S. je suis sur ordi en moyenne 10 heures par jour... alors vous comprenez pourquoi il est si important d'avoir un _bon outil_


----------



## fedo (12 Octobre 2004)

je suis d accord avec toi c est pour ca aussi que j ai l intention d acheter un mac parce que je vais passer beaucoup d heures devant.
 mais si tu lis bien le titree du sujet on est en plein dans la comparaison de vitesse


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

j'ai rien lu du topic de 4 pages car ca en vaut pas la peine, car a lire le titre, je me dis que si tu decides d'acheter un mac, ca ne sert strictement a rien de comparer la vitesse ou la frequence

mac et pc sont concus avec des architectures differentes qu'on ne peut pas comparer, surtout que les frequences pc sont faussees dans leur appelation...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Aller, on ne va pas jeter la pierre au possesseur de PC, car je dois dire qu'un PC avec une debian, ca marche pas trop mal et c'est très stable.

 Par contre, niveau technologique, le mac est quand meme plus abouti qu'un pc.
 Et niveau esthétique, la comparaison n'est pas possible, meme si les nouveau VAIO sont pas trop mal.

 En ce qui concerne la vitesse, le bus du mac étant plus rapide que celui des pc, je pense qu'a conf equitable, le mac dépotera plus que le pc.


----------



## flakk (13 Octobre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, niveau technologique, le mac est quand meme plus abouti qu'un pc.


 personellement, je ne pense pas que la vrai raison soit la..
 Je pense que technologiquement, l'un et l'autre se valent... il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire ou d'ultra innovant sur les gammes actuelles...

 mais le mac, lui, dispose (et je ne sais pas si le terme est adéquat) d'une "finition" bien meilleure...
 L'archi est unique, moins fréquemment renouvellée (par rapport aux PC), ce qui permet aux ingé d'apple de peaufiner beaucoup plus les détails.
 Cela combiné au fait d'avoir l'OS dev par la même boite, sans devoir se soucier d'une quelconque portabilité, permet de proposer un produit très optimisé pour le matos apple.. et donc par définition, capabe d'en tirer le meilleur.
 (et donc d'allonger la durée de vie, et donc de laisser + de temps pour la mise au point des generations suivantes, etc.. cercle vertueux)

 evidemment.. ca peut être à double tranchant cette politique...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

flakk a dit:
			
		

> personellement, je ne pense pas que la vrai raison soit la..
> Je pense que technologiquement, l'un et l'autre se valent... il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire ou d'ultra innovant sur les gammes actuelles...
> 
> mais le mac, lui, dispose (et je ne sais pas si le terme est adéquat) d'une "finition" bien meilleure...
> ...


Tu as entierement raison, mais entre nous, on ne peut pas dire qu'il y'ai beaucoup de recherche sur la finition des PC, ce qui explique les défaillance de Wi-Fi sur les PC ou autres problèmes.

Mais pour recibler la topic, je pense que tant que les fabriquant de PC ne se seront pas trop pencher sur les performances des cartes mère, alors je pense qu'avec un bus principal inférieur à celui des mac, alors les PC resteront moins performants que les mac, sur des taches qui demande bcp de traitement de données.


----------



## Zède (13 Octobre 2004)

Je ne pensais pas activer tant de réponses en créant ce post. En fait, il est évident que ce jeu ne se réduit pas à la simple puissance processeur. Tout l'environnement autour (essentiellement Mac OS X) participe fortement aux performances.
Le but de ce post était simplement de pouvoir montrer à tous les futurs switchers qui se poseraient encore des questions qu'un G4 à seulement 1,5 GHz pouvait largement concurrencer les processeurs retrouvés sur pc !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pensais pas activer tant de réponses en créant ce post. En fait, il est évident que ce jeu ne se réduit pas à la simple puissance processeur. Tout l'environnement autour (essentiellement Mac OS X) participe fortement aux performances.
> Le but de ce post était simplement de pouvoir montrer à tous les futurs switchers qui se poseraient encore des questions qu'un G4 à seulement 1,5 GHz pouvait largement concurrencer les processeurs retrouvés sur pc !


 Salut Zède, personnellement, j'étais encore jusqu'au début de l'été dernier très "PC", mais lors de mon stage, j'ai pu travailler un peu avec le PB 15" de mon responsable, et j'ai pu voir la puissance du PB de part sa conf matérielle, et de part l'OS.
 Alors j'ai donc décidé de switcher, et je viens de recevoir un mail d'apple store me disant que mon PB 17" sera livré semaine prochaine.

 A+


----------

